# Gifted wood



## jyreene (May 29, 2013)

So I have some people I work with that are not only appreciative of service members but many of them served. 

One gentlemen that recently retired from the Navy said he had some wood lying around from various projects. I've decided to have some fun and ask a few questions. 

First what am I (I know according to what he said it was and I'm pretty sure he was right) 






Do question two. I want to make blanks out of it. Mostly pens but one will be for a knife. Question is if I don't have a table saw or a working band saw what is the best way to do it to get some usable blanks? (I.E. hand tools. Cross cut. Diagonally cut.)


----------



## txpaulie (May 30, 2013)

1) I dunno, maybe oak..?
2) I'm sure you have a neighbor with the tools needed, it may cost you a few beers or a pen.:biggrin:

p


----------



## triw51 (May 30, 2013)

1) I bet it is a plank off a ship 
2) I agree with txpaulie ask around and I bet you can findsomeone who will help you out.  If the gent who gave it to you said it was a cut off then he most likely has saws.
Have fun and let us see the finished pen.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 30, 2013)

You could always cut it in an old fashioned miter box.


----------



## Scruffy (May 30, 2013)

*If you could give a closer shot.*

I can't tell the grain from the photo I see.

Could be some variety of oak to  some south American light mahogany


----------



## Falcon1220 (May 30, 2013)

If you mail the wood to me I will cut it into pen and other blanks.:giggle: You may not receive it all back though:biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (May 30, 2013)

Tri51 was the closest. It's teak. He was making shelves for a friend back when he was still active duty. He doesn't have his tools here so he wouldn't be able to. I do believe I have some friends with a table saw but they aren't exactly close. I'll figure something out.


----------



## jyreene (May 30, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> You could always cut it in an old fashioned miter box.



That was my first though but I'd have to buy one!


----------

